# Monark Five Bar



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2012)

So I finally scored a tank and got a couple of extra frames as well as another set of forks, the butterfly stand, and the rack. The fenders you see are from a '36 Colson I believe and might work if I trim them and get a longer set of braces. I would really rather have a set that fits though. I also need a correct headset--bearings, races, hardware along with the truss rod bracket and bolts. I also need a seat shim for the post. Lastly I'm still hunting a pair of three rib Deltas. The last two pics are the leftovers mocked up for a board tracker. If anyone has any of these items please let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you going to do a full resto on it???
 Man, I'm a HUGE fan of the 5-Bar.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats the plan as long as I can round up the rest of the parts! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 15, 2012)

*question*



Freqman1 said:


> Thats the plan as long as I can round up the rest of the parts! V/r Shawn




PM sent -- thank you


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 15, 2012)

i might have a springer part or two left in my stash. have too look and see. also a front fender with the light base on it might be right.

----------------------------------------------------------------

in memory of my brother alain.


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 15, 2012)

*Lots of frames and parts!*

Shawn,

Here is mine.  I have a question for you about the forks though.  Mine look like they have a weird bend in the tubes just below the crown and I am not sure if this was done on purpose for strength or if it was damaged at some point.  Hard to tell but both tubes are exactly the same.  I think this pic shows it but if not I will take another.  I need to compare it to another one to know for sure.


----------



## ratina (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow I've never seen that fork before. Very cool bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2012)

yeshoney said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Here is mine.  I have a question for you about the forks though.  Mine look like they have a weird bend in the tubes just below the crown and I am not sure if this was done on purpose for strength or if it was damaged at some point.  Hard to tell but both tubes are exactly the same.  I think this pic shows it but if not I will take another.  I need to compare it to another one to know for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 15, 2012)

thats definately a damaged fork and the two trusses are in the wrong position. the plate should be in the rear of the goose neck.  i looked and cant find the parts it so it must have been gone along time ago.


---------------------------------
in memory of my brother alain.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> thats definately a damaged fork and the two trusses are in the wrong position. the plate should be in the rear of the goose neck.  i looked and cant find the parts it so it must have been gone along time ago.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> in memory of my brother alain.




Thanks for looking Redline. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2012)

To my knowledge that fork is very rare, basically around the model year 1939 and was quickly replaced by the double springer in 40 and continuing on post war.
This fork is also evenly bent on my 26x in the same area, but they were absolutely straight, just suffering from an ill-conceived design.
Chris


----------



## axsepul (Jan 18, 2013)

nice bike. any updates?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I should be updating this forum pretty shortly. As some of you know I bought the original Paint Five Bar that was posted a few days ago. Hopefully I 'll have some decent pics in the next couple of weeks along with thoughts on badges, headlights, and seats for starters. If anyone else has these type of Five Bars (not the Hawthornes) by all means post so we can learn more about these bikes. V/r Shawn


----------

